# Adult teeth teething???



## new_to_ttc

My son has his adult teeth popping up in his little gaps and he is teething so badly and Im not sure how to help him. He says it doesnt hurt, so Im not needing pain relief for him, but he chews EVERYTHING. Ive had to throw a school tshirt away because he chewed on it so much it wouldnt wash back in shape! But doesnt matter what it is he'll put it in his mouth, tops, coats, teddies, anything to hand! Ive looked at teething necklaces etc and they all seem to be too small for him, is there anything else I can get him to stop him chewing. i keep stopping him when I see him doing it but Im not there 24/7 lol


----------



## seoj

That's a tough one hun... Not sure what to do when he's not at home, but when he is, could you maybe put a small towel (wet) into the freezer so it's cold and let him chew on that when he's home? Or get some Popsicle's (as the cold might numb his urge to chew?)... 

I wish I had some better answers for you. If possible, maybe find something he can carry with him at all times to chew on... not sure exactly what, but something you could wash nightly at home so it's clean and ready for the next day. Or buy more than one to cycle through... a small piece of blanket maybe so he could carry it in his pocket or a handkerchief? Not sure that's better than his shirt, but least he won't be destroying the clothes he's wearing ;) 

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## new_to_ttc

Thanks hun, I dont think he realises he does it, so its just what is to hand for him, will try a cotton handkerchief and see if he pulls it out to use lol Ive since had another school top chewed through!!! As the weather is nice he is not wearing jumpers or a coat with a zip, so the school tshirts are copping it!


----------



## seoj

Well hopefully his teething passes soon... before all his shirts have holes ;) hehe. 

Wow- just noticed your ticker and your SO close to your next little one... congrats!!! Feels like I have forEVER to go! haha. But I'm sure it will go quicker than I think.


----------



## Elli21

Could it be somethng competely seperate from teething?

I used to eat my clothes as a child, i used to chew my collars, my scarfs, i used to do it with anything.
I dont know why i did it, but my mum bought me chewing gum, and that seemed to really help.


----------



## Sarahkate

Hi I'm really sorry to jump in on your thread but ive noticed you're from caenarfon and I wondered if you can help?!! I'm moving with my husband and our 2 and half year old to a little village near caenarfon in 2 weeks and I no nothing about the area-do you know of any toddler groups or anything like that!my little boys fairly sociable and in worried about not meeting anyone!
I really hope you can help me(I don't know how to send private messages on here!)

Sarah
Xx


----------

